# FS: young kribs - price drop - ALL GONE



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have about a dozen of young kribs for sale. They're about 1 inch in length; some more, some less. They're a bit shy because I've raised them in a tank that's in a room where there isn't much traffic, but they'll get used to a busier place I'm sure. Anyway, nice and healthy, and locally bred .

They'll be hard to net so I'd rather not bother for just one. Two is the very minimum. Get 4 for $10!

Pick up only in Killarney. PM me if interested.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Price drop. $2 each. Or get all 10 for $15.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. 

Price is negotiable. I'm not in this for the money, I'm just trying to price them out of the feeder fish market .


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

What's the coloring of the kribs? Do you have any pics????


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The colouring? It's beautiful of course! 

I'll try and take/post pics tonight.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS - young kribs - $2 each - PICS ADDED*

Ok here are a few pics.

First the tank where they're in: 33 Long with Eheim 2073. They are by themselves in there. And if you wonder why the intake is protected, read further down...










Now what happened is that 2 of them recently decided they were old enough to... well... you get the idea. Here's Mom with the fry. There's about 40 of them.










Of course the other ones are getting bullied by the parents, and have been spending their time hiding in the moss. Which is exactly why I'm selling them, btw. I think they'll likely be happier elsewhere at this point. Anyway, I managed to take 3 pics. Not great, but it gives you an idea.




























Aren't they beautiful?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. 

Open to offers. Money isn't an issue. Just trying to find these guys a good home...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

What other fish could i put in a tank with these? Hard to see the coloring, could u describe it. I like the ones I've seen on the net. Thank you


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well if it's any indication, here's their Mom and then their Dad with them last spring. The little ones look now basically look like this, some lighter and some darker coloured. The pink colouration is more pronounced at breeding time.



















Kribs are perfectly sociable until they breed. Then they can get pretty nasty. Towards other kribs or any other fish. And they are excellent hunters so it can turn into a nightmare for their tank mates. So it really depends on whether you'd like to breed them or not (in which case I would recommend staying with all-males or all-females because they do breed easily). They spend most of their time in the lower areas of the tank so it works well to have them with mid-water and surface fish. They come from Africa, by the way, so if you want a regional tank then Congo tetras work well.

They get to about 2-3 inches, btw, with males more elongated and females bulkier.

Now these are still young so there's the other side of the problem too, you don't want to have them with big and aggressive fish.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

great deal. wish i had the tank space to pick up a few. good luck with the sale.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i would get some if there wasn't a chance my fish would eat them


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice fish and cute ! good luck for sale too!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

Bump!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top. I now have not one, not two, but three pairs formed!!! All with great colouration. But it's certainly getting a bit tense in there... 

Anyone wants to breed this guys? PM me! 

Again, money isn't an issue. If you promise me they'll have a good home, your price is mine.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to follow up after a question by another member, I also have krib caves that I can sell with the kribs. They are the "burrito caves" here: PLECO CAVES!!!!

Kribs love these to lay their eggs in. I got them from a group buy on the forum last year.

Coconut shells also work well, btw. And if the entrance hole is too big they actually block it off with sand/gravel. Very cute.


----------



## misteranswer (Nov 17, 2010)

$5 for all of them?


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

how many males u have cuz im not planning to breed


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

misteranswer said:


> $5 for all of them?


Hummm.... 10 young kribs for $5 sounds like monster-fish breakfast for 10 days to me . I have a few members interested now. Let me try and find safe homes for as many of them as possible.



koodevil said:


> how many males u have cuz im not planning to breed


I don't know exactly but I'm sure I can find you 2 or 3.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm interested in getting 2 pairs if you still have some left? If not, I'll wait for the fry to grow bigger  PM'ed.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!

Five kribs left unless one more was hiding in a shell when I counted them. Two males and one female for sure, the other two are not obvious.

Take all 5 (or 6) for $5.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Buyer failed to show up. 

Kribs are still available. First come first served (NOT first call first served!)


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

These are pretty kribs & great price. I'd be happy to take the remaining from you if there is no taker!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

PeteAce said:


> These are pretty kribs & great price. I'd be happy to take the remaining from you if there is no taker!


Thanks for the kind words, Pete. And thanks for posting the pic. I showed it to my kids and they were delighted to see "their" kribs settling in your tank. It's a great pic actually. Maybe I'll ask you over to take pics next time I sell fish! 

The kribs are all gone, folks. Thanks for your interest.


----------

